# Root System Depth



## MrKevin (Jun 17, 2014)

How deep does the average wine grape root system go?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2014)

It depends on the kind of grapevine, but in general they go relatively deep but have a fairly low density of roots. They do have quite a few shallow roots also.


----------



## Pat57 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have read that in sandy soils they can go as deep as 20 feet? Hard to believe, but that's what I read somewhere.


----------



## MrKevin (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Pat and Grapeman for the info. I couldn't find it on the web.


----------

